# My baby NFCs getting big now 13 months old



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  I thought it was time i treated you all to some more pics 

Wolfgang looking beautiful 









wolfgang on his new barrel 









Stripey & wolfgang exploring the barrel 









Worn out 









Wolfgang after stripey dunked him in their "pool" (a litter tray in the garden filled with water ) 









Exploring the new cat den ..... which has sat unused since !  









Butterfly hunting 









Stripey looking gorgeous 









Cats in love 









Am i blessed or what ? !! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## FOREST TINKA (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbup:

Great Pictures Val !!!!:smile5:
SOOOOOOO PROUD!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lunaraine Norwegian Forest Cats
www.lunaraine.co.uk


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Me too  I love my cats sooooooooooooo much :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Thank you for these special babies xxx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

gorgeous wegies!


----------



## FOREST TINKA (Feb 22, 2009)

I will hopefully be arranging with you soon to come down and see you and the cats :thumbup:
You will have to let me know when we can come and visit 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Lunaraine Norwegian forest Cats
www.lunaraine.co.uk


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh val they are looking gorgeous, their coats are beautiful. wonder what they will look like in winter, and who are those two babies on your breeder's comments?
what are their weight now?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

FOREST TINKA said:


> I will hopefully be arranging with you soon to come down and see you and the cats :thumbup:
> You will have to let me know when we can come and visit
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> ...


sorry diane, my boys are far too big for you to smuggle out in your bag now   

Seriously though, that'd be great , we must do it soon  a sunday would be best for us 

Who are the two hansome kitties in the photo ?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> oh val they are looking gorgeous, their coats are beautiful. wonder what they will look like in winter, and who are those two babies on your breeder's comments?
> what are their weight now?


I think they must be available babies  

I can't wait to see them in winter , i'm hoping their coats are going to get even thicker .....if that's possible !  

I've not weighed them for about 3 weeks now as their weight gain has slowed right down as you'd expect . At last weigh in , Wolfy was 6.305 kg and Stripey was 6.090 kg


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gosh we are handsome and hefty beasts! Their coats looked magnificent. Not sure what my Kalle weighs as he is the biggest here. Karlo was weighed a couple of weeks ago and was 5.8 but is quite a small frame in comparison.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> gosh we are handsome and hefty beasts! Their coats looked magnificent. Not sure what my Kalle weighs as he is the biggest here. Karlo was weighed a couple of weeks ago and was 5.8 but is quite a small frame in comparison.


Thank you   their mummy seems to produce large babies  stripeys half brother (different daddy) is a whopping 10kg   he is a sight to behold   sadly he resides with the breeder though ! LOL   

5.8kg is hefty too  how old is Kalle ?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have one word: WOW!! You are very blessed indeed, they're stunners!!! :001_wub:


----------



## FOREST TINKA (Feb 22, 2009)

The two boys at the bottom of my previous comments are two beautiful 16 week old NFC kittens. Lunaraine Mjolnir is a brown tabby and white who is 2.8kg. He is handsome boy and solid ! 
The other boy is a sweet black and white boy who has a magnificent Polaris tip on his tail &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Two totally gorgeous boys like the Two boys in the lovely photos that I bred &#128522; 
All of these boys have a fantastic old pedigree and are stunning I think you will agree &#128521;

Lunaraine Norwegian Forest Cats


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!!! they are STUNNING!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

FOREST TINKA said:


> The two boys at the bottom of my previous comments are two beautiful 16 week old NFC kittens. Lunaraine Mjolnir is a brown tabby and white *who is 2.8kg*. He is handsome boy and solid !
> The other boy is a sweet black and white boy who has a magnificent Polaris tip on his tail &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> Two totally gorgeous boys like the Two boys in the lovely photos that I bred &#55357;&#56842;
> All of these boys have a fantastic old pedigree and are stunning I think you will agree &#55357;&#56841;
> ...


wow 2.8 kg @ 16 wks !!!   :yikes:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow!!! Wolfgang and stripey sure are handsome boys...just bootifulls:001_wub:

Naughty Stripey for dunking Wolfgang..he looks like he felt very sorry for himself (sorry but i chuckled at that piccy)

I dont know how you can call them :devil: they look like butter wouldnt melt!!

Oh and is that MR fuzzy in the last pic...i wuv him!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Wow!!! Wolfgang and stripey sure are handsome boys...just bootifulls:001_wub:
> 
> Naughty Stripey for dunking Wolfgang..he looks like he felt very sorry for himself (sorry but i chuckled at that piccy)
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I laughed too   

I know, underneath those beautiful exteriors :devil: lurks within 

Yes , that's the fuzz bomb , now he really is a :devil: in fact , he's such a meanie that he gets :devil: :devil: :devil: :yikes:

moo has posted more pics on her thread for her fans too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

FOREST TINKA said:


> The two boys at the bottom of my previous comments are two beautiful 16 week old NFC kittens. Lunaraine Mjolnir is a brown tabby and white who is 2.8kg. He is handsome boy and solid !
> The other boy is a sweet black and white boy who has a magnificent Polaris tip on his tail &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> Two totally gorgeous boys like the Two boys in the lovely photos that I bred &#55357;&#56842;
> All of these boys have a fantastic old pedigree and are stunning I think you will agree &#55357;&#56841;
> ...


goodness 2.8 kg is a very good weight for a wegie of that age


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  I thought it was time i treated you all to some more pics
> 
> Wolfgang looking beautiful
> 
> ...


Oh you are most definitely blessed to be owned by two such amazing cats :001_wub: They are stunning :001_tt1:
Naughty Stripey dunking poor Woolfgang though :hand: Bad kitty :hand:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

pardon my ignorance but what is the difference between a polaris tail tip and an ordinary tail tip?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow they are stunning!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I must admit I love NFC's and its my dream to one day own one


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Scroll down to Pan's Polaris 

About NFO


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> pardon my ignorance but what is the difference between a polaris tail tip and an ordinary tail tip?


I'm glad you asked Jenny!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I didn't know that, but I have heard 2 breeders talking knowingly about white tail tips being passed down so now I know why.:thumbsup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Scroll down to Pan's Polaris
> 
> About NFO


what something like this maybe?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that your boy jenny?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I go a little weak at the knees when I see pics of Woolfgang :001_tt1::001_tt1: he is SOooooo handsome, that coat is amazing! Is he one of the boys who is giving poor Moo a hard time?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I go a little weak at the knees when I see pics of Woolfgang :001_tt1::001_tt1: he is SOooooo handsome, that coat is amazing! Is he one of the boys who is giving poor Moo a hard time?


I do too actually , he's quite breathtaking isn't he  yes he is , although he's nowhere near as bad as stripe and fuzzy , they are the real :devil:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Is that your boy jenny?


yes val that's troy.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> yes val that's troy.


So i'm guessing his breeder never made a big deal out of his polaris tip then ? It's magnificent    I've never spotted it before


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

.....first pic with jj


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kaisa as well as having odd eyes [being a red silver & white] also has a tail tip. Hence she gets called foxy lady or vixen as nick names. Don't have any photos of it though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> So i'm guessing his breeder never made a big deal out of his polaris tip then ? It's magnificent    I've never spotted it before


no she didnt just that both the boys have white tipped tails but torre's isnt so prominant, i think i will email her lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> Kaisa as well as having odd eyes [being a red silver & white] also has a tail tip. Hence she gets called foxy lady or vixen as nick names. Don't have any photos of it though


you'll have to get photos now cazzer. my harry is a red silver and white but no white tip or odd eyes, beautiful eyes but not odd, but i love him all the same


----------

